# HM's Carrion Crown AP - RG



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2010)

Well since this might be needed I recycled an older RG that never got off the ground. 

When you post up here please make two posts back to back. The first will be your character sheet post and have a link(if needed) and then all your lvl up stuff listed.

The second will be like a journal to use for misc notes links to key posts in the game and other info. I will be letting you know key game elements and post links to those, you should have things that effect your character and any side quest type stuff.

Will use the first couple posts for DM various stuff not sure what as I don't have a module yet, 

So post up and let's get ready for a little combat mixed with some RP. 

HM

*LINKS:*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/303249-carrion-crown-closed-group-ic.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/300762-carrion-crown-ap-closed-group-ooc.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/302071-carrion-crown-closed-group-ct.html


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2010)

*Experience: *3,635 
*Needed:* 5,000 

[sblock=Experience Tracking]
*March, 2011

* Ravengro Thugs CR 2: 600xp

*April, 2011

Researching:* Total = 400xp
Harrowstone DC's 10, 15, & 20
Whispering Way DC 10

Zombie fight 200xp

*May,2011*

*Researching: *Total = 1,200xp
Harrowstone - DC 25
Whispering Way DC's 15, 20, 25
The Five Prisoners DC 15

*June, 2011* 

Event #1   (XP = 1,800)

*July, 2011*

Fight with Jack CR 3 (800xp)

*August, 2011*

centipede fight CR 1 (400xp)
stirge fight CR 1 (400xp)

*September, 2011*

rat swarm CR 2 (600xp)

__________________________________________________________
 
 *May, 2012

*DM reboot CR 5 (2,200xp)

*June, 2012

*West Balcony CR 2 (600xp)

*July, 2012

*Giant Stirge CR 2 (600xp)

*August, 2012

*Skeletons(4) CR 2 (540xp)

*September, 2012*
??

*October, 2012*

Piper haunt CR 4 (1,200xp)
Six month Participation/RP XP = 3,000xp[/sblock]
*


Trust Score:* 20
[sblock=Trust in Ravengro]

```
Trust         Purchase   Diplomacy
[U] Score          Price     Modifier   Reaction      XP Reward[/U]
0(Hated)          N/A       N/A      Angry Mob        ----
1-15(Loathed)    +20%       -4         ----           ----
16-20(Disliked)  +10%       -2         ----           ----
21-25(Neutral)   ----      ----        ----           ----
26-30(Liked)      -5%       +2     Friendly Locals     400
31-35(Trusted)   -10%       +4      Free Healing       800
36 +(Admired)    -20%       +6        Cohort         1,200
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Trust Tracking]
dropped coffin -1 point
eulogy +1 point
Day One -1 point
Day Two -1 point
Day Three -1 point
Telling the sheriff the truth. +1 point 
Event #1  +2 points
Saving William Dotter +2 points
Day Four -1 point
Day Five -1 point
Heroes of Harrowstone +1 point
Day Six -1 point[/sblock]
 [sblock=Harrow Deck]
[sblock=Rolling up a Card]
*1d6* -* Suit*
1-Hammers[STR]
2-Keys[DEX]
3-Shields[CON]
4-Books[INT]
5-Stars[WIS]
6-Crowns[CHA]

*1d10* - *Alignment*
1-Lawful Good
2-Neutral Good
3-Chaotic Good
4-Lawful Neutral
5-Neutral
6-Chaotic neutral
7-Lawful Evil
8-Neutral Evil
9-Chaotic Evil
0-Player's Choice[/sblock]
[sblock=Harrow Deck Tracking]

```
[U]Hammers[STR]       [/U][U]Keys[DEX]         [/U][U]Shields[CON][/U]
  Lawful Good        Lawful Good       Lawful Good
  Neutral Good       Neutral Good      [s]Neutral Good[/s]
  Chaotic Good       Chaotic Good      Chaotic Good
  Lawful Neutral     Lawful Nuetral    Lawful neutral
  Neutral            Neutral           Neutral
  [s]Chaotic neutral[/s]    Chaotic neutral   Chaotic neutral
  Lawful Evil        Lawful Evil       Lawful Evil
  Neutral Evil       [s]Neutral Evil[/s]      Neutral Evil
  Chaotic Evil       Chaotic Evil      Chaotic Evil

  [U]Books[INT]         [/U][U]Stars[WIS]        [/U][U]Crowns[CHA][/U]
  [s]Lawful Good[/s]        Lawful Good       Lawful Good
  Neutral Good       Neutral Good      Neutral Good
  Chaotic Good       Chaotic Good      Chaotic Good
  Lawful Neutral     Lawful Nuetral    [s]Lawful neutral[/s]
  Neutral            Neutral           Neutral
  Chaotic neutral    Chaotic neutral   Chaotic neutral
  Lawful Evil        [s]Lawful Evil[/s]       Lawful Evil
  Neutral Evil       Neutral Evil      Neutral Evil
  Chaotic Evil       Chaotic Evil      Chaotic Evil
```
[/sblock] 
[sblock=Card List]
Harrow Deck Card List[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 27, 2011)

[sblock=Ravengro][sblock=Town Hall]
In classic small-town style, the people of Ravengro use this all-purpose facility for virtually everything, including council meetings, wedding receptions, and, when it rains, even the annual cook-off. Town council meetings are generally scheduled on the first Oathday of the month, and often last well into the night.

purple dot[/sblock]
[sblock=Temple of Pharasma]
This temple is devoted to Pharasma, the Lady of Graves. Ravengro’s only religious structure, the temple is also the town’s most elaborate building. Its eastern facade displays an intricate stained-glass mural depicting a stern Pharasma judging Count Andachi, one of Tamrivena’s most infamous previous rulers. Vauran Grimburrow is officially in charge of the temple, but the day-to-day tending of the flock and maintenance of the temple and the Restlands are largely seen to by a dozen acolytes.

yellow dot[/sblock] 
[sblock=The Unfurling Scroll]
When their parents can afford to spare them from the farms, a few “lucky” children are sent to study under Alendru Ghoroven, a retired wizard-turned-teacher. Alendru teaches reading, history, and math, as well as beginning magical theory. He seeks to elevate “the commoners,” though few of his pupils enjoy the strictness of his classes.In addition to teaching, Alendru supplements his income by buying and selling minor magic items (primarily scrolls) that he’s purchased or created.

orange dot[/sblock]
[sblock=The Lorrimor House]
This modest home was, until recently, the home of Professor Petros Lorrimor and his daughter Kendra. With the professor’s recent death, Kendra has been left the house as her inheritance—whether or not she chooses to stay in Ravengro is an unanswered question.

blue dot[/sblock]
[sblock=The Laughing Demon]
Zokar Elkarid holds the philosophy that the  best way to meet the horrors of the world is with a jest, for if one can  laugh at the worst life has to offer, there remains little to fear. His  warm and friendly tavern does its best to live up to this admirable  philosophy, down to the menu. Zokar takes pains to come up with humorous  names for his drinks and meals, with offerings like vampire steaks  (cuts of beef skewered on thick wooden spikes), wolf balls (lamb  meatballs served on plates painted to look like the face of the full  moon), corpse chowder (a thick stew with red broth and chunks of meat),  and liquid ghosts (a sweet pale ale that glows faintly with a greenish  tint). Zokar and his regulars enjoy telling visitors tall tales about  what's really in the food served here.

 red dot[/sblock][/sblock]


[sblock=Misc]
*Important posts:*
Last Will & Testament
book descriptions/journal
Rumor #1
Places to Research [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 27, 2011)

NPCs

[sblock=Kendra Lorrimor]
Kendra Lorrimor
CR 1      *XP 400*
Female human diviner 2
NG Medium humanoid (human)
*Init* +1; *Senses* Perception +1
*DEFENSE*
*AC* 10, touch 10, flat-footed 10
*hp* 11 (2d6+2)
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +0, *Will* +4
*OFFENSE*
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* dagger +0 (1d4–1/19–20)
*Ranged* light crossbow +1 (1d8/19–20)
*Arcane School* *Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 2nd; concentration +5) 
*6**/day*--diviner’s fortune (+1)
*Diviner Spells Prepared* (CL 2nd; concentration +5) 
*1st*--comprehend languages, identify, mage armor
*0* (at will)--acid splash, detect magic, disrupt undead, read magic 

*Opposition Schools* Evocation, Illusion

*TACTICS*
*During Combat* Kendra prefers to use her diviner’s fortune on her  allies or employ the aid another action. When applicable, she keeps her  wits about her and uses her Knowledge skills to try to determine her  opponents’ strengths and weaknesses, communicating this information to  her allies. If needed, she uses her bonded amulet to spontaneously cast _protection from evil, true strike, sleep, feather fall_, or the other spells in her spellbook.
*Morale* Kendra flees from a battle if she’s on her own and is  brought below 5 hit points, but if she’s with allies, she fights to the  death to protect them.
*STATISTICS*
*Str* 8, *Dex* 10, *Con* 12, *Int* 16, *Wis* 13, *Cha* 15
*Base Atk* +0; *CMB* +1; *CMD* 10
*Feats* Improved Iron Will, Iron Will, Scribe Scroll
*Skills* Craft (alchemy) +8, Diplomacy +4, Knowledge (arcana) +8,  Knowledge (history) +8, Linguistics +8, Spellcraft +8, Use Magic Device  +4
*Languages* Aklo, Ancient Osiriani, Azlanti, Common, Celestial, Draconic, Varisian
*SQ* arcane bond (amulet), forewarned
*Combat Gear* potion of cure light wounds, scroll of protection  from evil, silversheen, alchemist’s fire, 3 alchemical silver bolts,  antitoxin, 3 cold iron bolts, holy water, smokestick; *Other Gear* light crossbow with 10 bolts, dagger, journal, magnifying glass, scroll case, spellbook (contains all prepared spells plus _feather fall, protection from evil, sleep_, and _true strike_), sun rod, 23 gp[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 27, 2011)

*Loot*

False Crypt

[sblock=Item Tracking]
dozen silver arrows (brown fletched)
 four sun rods
 six flasks of holy  water
 ten white fletched arrows +1 
 five blue fletched arrows - +1 ghost touch
 two black  fletched arrows +1 undead bane
 five potions of cure light wounds(d8+1)
 two potions of  lesser restoration
used one lesser restoration here
 two scroll cases - 2 scrolls of _hide from undead_, scroll of_ protection from evil_, scroll of _detect undead_
 four haunt siphons - ID'ed see below
spirit plancheete - ID'ed see below[/sblock]

[sblock=Haunt Siphon]
Aura faint necromancy; CL 3rd
Slot none; Price 400 gp; Weight 1 lb.

Description_________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________
These glass vials are held within stylized cold-iron casings etched  with strange runes, necromantic designs, or other eldritch markings.  Within the vial roils a small wisp of white vapor, churning as if caught  in a miniature vortex of air. To capture a haunt’s energies within a  haunt siphon, you need only twist the metal casing to open the vial in  the same round that the haunt manifests (a standard action)—this can be  before or after the haunt has acted. You must be within the haunt’s area  of influence to use a haunt siphon. When you activate a haunt siphon,  it deals 3d6 points of positive energy damage to a single haunt.

If it deals enough damage to the haunt to reduce the haunt’s hit points  to 0, the mist inside the haunt siphon glows green—if it does not reduce  the haunt to 0 hit points, the haunt siphon is still expended and  becomes nonmagical. It may take multiple haunt siphons to destroy  powerful haunts. A haunt that is neutralized by a haunt siphon takes a  –5 penalty on its caster level check to manifest again after its reset  time passes. A haunt siphon that neutralizes a haunt can no longer be  used to harm haunts, but it can be used as a grenade like splash weapon  that deals 1d6 points of negative energy damage with a direct hit. Every  creature within 5 feet of the point where the haunt siphon hits takes 1  point of negative energy damage from the splash.

Construction______________________________________________
________________________________________________________
Requirements Craft Wondrous Item, cure moderate
wounds, gentle repose; Cost 200 gp[/sblock]
[sblock=Spirit Planchette]
Aura moderate divination; CL 9th
Slot none; Price 4,000 gp (brass planchette),
10,000 gp (cold iron planchette), 18,000 gp
(silver planchette); Weight 5 lbs.
___________________________________________
Description__________________________________
A spirit planchette is typically found in a wooden case along with a  thin wooden board printed with numerous letters and numbers. Nonmagical  versions of these divination tools can be purchased in curiosity shops  (typically costing 25 gp); while these items can be used as alternative  components for augury spells, only magical spirit planchettes allow  users to communicate with the other side. Three types of spirit  planchettes exist—brass, cold iron, and silver. Each in turn allows an  increasingly potent form of divination effect to be utilized. A spirit  planchette requires a board to move upon, but this “board” can be made  up of letters scribed upon any smooth surface—it need not be a prepared  board for a spirit planchette to work.

To use a spirit planchette, you must rest your fingers lightly upon the  planchette’s surface and then concentrate on the planchette (as if  maintaining a spell with a duration of concentration) for 2d6 rounds  while the planchette attunes itself to the ambient spirits of the area.  After this time, the planchette begins to slowly slide in random  patterns across the board—at this point, questions may be asked of the  spirits by any of the individuals involved in the séance.  The  consequences of each question asked of the spirits depends upon what  type of planchette is used for the divination, as summarized on the  table below. The spirits reply in a language understood by the character  who asked the question, but resent such contact and give only brief  answers to the questions. All questions are answered with “yes,” “no,”  or “maybe,” or by spelling out a single word from the letters arranged  on the board. The spirits answer each question either in the same round  the question is asked (in the case of a yes, no, or maybe answer) or at a  rate of one letter per round (in the case of a single word being  spelled out). A spirit planchette may be used once per day—the maximum  number of questions you can ask with it depends on the type of  planchette being used (as detailed on the table below).

Communication with spirits can be a dangerous task, for many spirits are  jealous or hateful of the living. Every time a spirit planchette is  used, the user must succeed on a Will save to avoid being temporarily  possessed and harmed by the angry spirits. In some areas where the  spirits are particularly violent or hateful this Will save takes a –2  penalty. The DC of this save depends on the type of spirit planchette  being used. Anyone who fails the Will save becomes confused for a number  of rounds (depending on the type of planchette being used), and no  answer is received. The spirits in the area are not omniscient—the GM  should decide whether or not the spirits would actually know the answer  to the question asked, and if they do not, the answer granted is  automatically “maybe.” If the GM determines that the spirits are  knowledgeable about the answer, roll d% to determine whether the spirits  speak truthfully or whether they lie.

*Spirit Planchettes*

```
Planchette      Questions    Will      Confusion    True    Lie
[U]Type            per Use      save DC   Duration     Answer___[/U]
Brass             1            11       1 round     01–60  61–100
Cold Iron         3            15       2 rounds    01–75  76–100
Silver            5            19       3 rounds    01–90   91–100
```
_____________________________________________________________
Construction__________________________________________________
Requirements Craft Wondrous Item, contact other plane, speak
with dead; Cost 2,000 gp (brass spirit planchette), 5,000 gp
(cold iron spirit planchette), 9,000 gp (silver spirit planchette[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 27, 2011)

*Halál Árnyéka - Dwarven Emissary (Inquisitor/Rogue Gestalt)*

*Character Sheet:* Halál Árnyéka
__________






[sblock=Images]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]
__________

[SBLOCK=Character Sheet]
[SBLOCK=Basic Information]
	
	



```
Race: Dwarf
      Class: Emissary (Inquisitor//Rogue)/Fighter
      Level: 01/01
 Experience: 2150
  Alignment: Neutral Good
  Languages: Common, Dwarven, Varisian
      Deity: Pharasma
```
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Abilities]
	
	



```
STR: 13 +1 (03 pts)
DEX: 15 +2 (07 pts)
CON: 10 +0 (-2 pts)
INT: 12 +1 (02 pts)
WIS: 15 +2 (03 pts)
CHA: 10 +0 (02 pts)
```
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Combat Information]
	
	



```
HP:  20 = [1d08 + 1d10 + 04 (GM Bonus)]
               AC:  16 = [10 + DEX (02) + Armor (04)]
         AC Touch:  12 = [10 + DEX (02)             ]
    AC Flatfooted:  14 = [10            + Armor (04)]
             INIT: +04 = [DEX (02) + Trait Bonus (02)]
              BAB: +01 = [Emissary (00) + Fighter (01)]
              CMB: +02 = [BAB (01) + STR (01)]
              CMD:  14 = [10 + BAB (01) + STR (01) + DEX (02)]
        Fortitude: +04 = [Emissary (02) + Fighter (02) + CON (00)]
           Reflex: +04 = [Emissary (02) + Fighter (00) + DEX (02)]
             Will: +04 = [Emissary (02) + Fighter (00) + WIS (02)]
            Speed:  20'
Damage Resistance:  00
 Spell Resistance:  07
    Spell Failure:  00
```
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Weapon Information]
	
	



```
Dwarven WarAxe: Attack: +02 = [BAB (01) + STR (01)]
         (TWF): Attack: +00 = [BAB (01) + STR (01) - TWF (02)]
                Damage: 1d10+1, Crit: 20/x3, Special: None
  Throwing Axe: Attack: +02 = [BAB (01) + STR (01)]
         (TWF): Attack: +00 = [BAB (01) + STR (01) - TWF (02)]
      (Thrown): Attack: +03 = [BAB (01) + DEX (02)]
(Thrown + TWF): Attack: +01 = [BAB (01) + DEX (02) - TWF (02)]
                Damage: 1d06+1, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Range 10'
    (Off-Hand): Damage: 1d06+0, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Range 10'
   Cestus (OH): Attack: +02 = [BAB (01) + STR (01)]
         (TWF): Attack: +00 = [BAB (01) + STR (01) - TWF (02)]
                Damage: 1d04+0, Crit: 19/x2, Special: Always Equipped
      Shortbow: Attack: +03 = [BAB (01) + DEX (02)]
                Damage: 1d06+0, Crit: 20/x3, Special: Range 60'
```
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Racial Features]
	
	



```
Ability Adjustments: +2 (CON), +2 (WIS), -2 (CHA)
               Size: Medium
              Speed: 20'
      Favored Class: Emissary
         Darkvision: See Perfectly (B/W Only) in Total Darkness (60')
 Defensive Training: +4 AC vs. Giant Subtype
             Hatred: +1 Attack vs. Orcs & Goblinoids
         Lorekeeper: +2 KS (History) for Dwarves & their Enemies
                        and can make these checks Untrained
    Magic Resistant: 5 + Character Level
       Rock Stepper: Ignore Rubble, Broken Ground & Steep Stairs when
                        taking a 5' Step
          Stability: +4 CMB vs. Bull Rush/Trip while on the Ground
 Weapon Familiarity: Proficient with Battle Axes, Heavy Picks & War
                        Hammers, "Dwarven" weapons are Martial
```
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Class Features]
Emissary

```
Armor/Weapons: Light/Medium Armor, Shields (No Tower); Simple Weapons,
                          All Crossbows and Bows, Dagger (Diety's Favored Wpn)
            Judgements: Variable Bonus for Duration of Combat (1/Day)
          Monster Lore: Add WIS Bonus & INT Bonus to ID Weaknesses of Foes
          Sneak Attack: +1d6 Precision Damage vs. Flanked/No DEX Bonus to AC
Touch the Spirit World: Touched Weapon can affect Incorporeal
                          1 Rnd/Level, 5x/Day (Souls Domain)
           Trapfinding: +1 to Find or Disable Traps
```

Fighter

```
Armor/Weapons: All Armor, Shields and Simple/Martial Weapons
            Bonus Feat: Precise Strike
```
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Feats]
	
	



```
Two-Weapon Fighting (1st Level): Reduced Penalties for fighting w/ a weapon
                                   in each hand
     Precise Strike (Ftr Bonus): +1d6 Precision Damage when Flanking w/ ally
                                   who also possesses this Feat
```
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Traits]
	
	



```
Birthmark (Faith): Divine Focus, +2 Saves vs. Charm/Compulsion
Chance Savior (Campaign): +2 Initiative
```
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Skills]
	
	



```
Skill Points: 10 = [Base (08) + INT (01)/Level; FC (01)] (Emissary)
              03 = [Base (02) + INT (01)/Level         ] (Fighter)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc
Acrobatics              04     1       3       2     -2   +0
Appraise                04     0       3       1          +0
Bluff                   00     0       3       0          +0 
Climb                   03     1       3       1     -2   +0
Craft (       )         04     0       3       1          +0
Diplomacy               00     0       3       0          +0
Disable Device          07     2       3       2     -2   +1 (Trapfinder)¹
Disguise                00     0       3       0          +0
Escape Artist           00     0       3       2     -2   +0
Fly                     00     0       0       2     -2   +0
Handle Animal                  0       3       0          +0
Heal                    02     0       3       2          +0
Intimidate              01     0       3       0          +1 (Stern Gaze)
Knowledge (Arcana)             0       3       1          +2 (Monster Lore)¹
Knowledge (Dngnrng)            0       3       1          +2 (Monster Lore)¹
Knowledge (Engnrng)            0       3       1          +2 (Monster Lore)¹
Knowledge (Geography)          0       0       1          +2 (Monster Lore)¹
Knowledge (History)            0       0       1          +2 (Monster Lore)¹
Knowledge (Local)       05     1       3       1          +2 (Monster Lore)¹
Knowledge (Nature)      05     1       3       1          +2 (Monster Lore)¹
Knowledge (Nobility)           0       0       1          +2 (Monster Lore)¹
Knowledge (Planes)      05     1       3       1          +2 (Monster Lore)¹
Knowledge (Religion)    05     1       3       1          +2 (Monster Lore)¹
Linguistics                    0       3       1          +0
Perception              07     2       3       2          +1 (Trapfinder)¹
Perform    (       )    00     0       3       0          +0
Profession (       )           0       3       2          +0
Ride                    00     0       3       2     -2   +0
Sense Motive            07     1       3       2          +1 (Stern Gaze)
Sleight of Hand                0       3       2     -2   +0
Spellcraft              05     1       3       1          +0
Stealth                 04     1       3       2     -2   +0 
Survival                06     1       3       2          +0
Swim                   -01     0       3       1     -2   +0
Use Magic Device               0       3       0          +0

¹ Conditional Bonus not included in Total
```
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Prayers of the Day]
	
	



```
Cantrips                   Level 01               
* Disrupt Undead           * Cure Light Wounds
* Guidance                 * Shield of Faith
* Sift                     
* Stabilize
```
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Equipment]
	
	



```
Equipment                        Cost     Weight
Explorer's Outfit                         --  lb
Chain Shirt                      100 gp   25  lb
Dwarven WarAxe                    30 gp   08  lb
Throwing Axe             (02)     16 gp   04  lb
Cestus                            05 gp   01  lb
Dagger                   (02)     04 gp   02  lb
Shortbow                          30 gp   02  lb
  Arrows                 (19)     01 gp   04½ lb
  Arrows (Silver)        (04)             
  Arrows (+1)            (03)             
  Arrows (+1 Ghost Touch)(03)             
  Arrows (+1 Undead Bane)(01)             
Beltpouch                         01 gp   00½ lb
  Thieves' Tools                  30 gp   01  lb
Sack                              01 sp   00½ lb
  Silk Rope (50')                 10 gp   05  lb
  Rations   (2 Days)              01 gp   02  lb
  Soap      (1 Bar/50 Uses)       01 cp   00½ lb

                           Total Weight:  56  lb
            (Dropped Sack) Total Weight:  48  lb

            Light  Medium   Heavy    
Max Weight: 0-050  051-100  101-150
```
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Treasury]
	
	



```
PP: 00
GP: 11
SP: 08
CP: 09

Gems/Jewelry/Other:
0000
```
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Vital Statistics]
	
	



```
Size: Medium
    Gender: Male
       Age: 51
    Height: 3'11"
    Weight: 165 lbs
Hair Color: Black
 Eye Color: Emerald Green
Skin Color: Pale
Appearance: Neat, Well Groomed
  Demeanor: Calm, Cool and Collected (Except when he's not)
```
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Level Ups]
	
	



```
Level 2:
    Class: Fighter
      BAB: +0 to +1
     Fort: +2 to +4
      Ref: +4 to +4
     Will: +4 to +4
     Feat: Feat
 Features: Armor (All), Shields (All), Weapons (Martial) Proficiencies
           Bonus Feat (Precise Strike)
       HP: 08
Skill Pts: +3 = +2 (Class) +0 (INT) +10 (Old Total) = 13 (New Total)
```
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 20/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]
__________

[sblock=Background]Some 50 years ago, a great storm wracked the peaks of the Hungry Mountains and threatened to topple even the centuries old Monastery of the Veil from its perch. When the new day dawned bright, clear and cold, the ever silent Monks of the Veil set to their task of putting the Monastery back in order. As a group of them, led by the Bishop Yarsmardin Senir himself, was putting one of the herb gardens back to rights a strange sight met their eyes . . . a single black rose grew in the very center of their garden! As they watched, a line of seven Scarab Beetles came pouring forth from the ground around the rose and began making their way from the garden. The Bishop recognized these extraordinary events as signs of Pharasma's favor, and knew that something extraordinary was to happen.

But the Bishop of the Veil held another title - and other duties - as well. Wishing to keep his cards close to his chest until he knew the truth of these omens, he bade the Monks to continue their work in the garden as he followed the Scarabs to the very walls of the Monastery. There he beheld a strange sight . . . a Dwarven infant, broken and bleeding, lay on the crenelations among a scattering of black rose petals. Just at the peak of the child's collarbone, the raven black of his feathers was marred by a swirling comet pattern of silvery blue - the Mark of Pharasma! Though his primary loyalty lay with Norgorber, the Bishop's ties to Pharasma compelled him as well. He saw an opportunity to serve both, and took the child up; bearing him into the Monastery's infirmary.

The bishop christened the infant Halál Árnyéka, the Shadow of Death, for his coal black hair and the Mark of Pharasma on his chest. Halál was nursed to health by the Monks, and adopted into the Monastery. As he grew, he began to show insatiable curiosity for the mysteries of Pharasma's worship. The Monks taught him to read, and he eagerly devoured any materials he was allowed to access. At the same time, Bishop Senir began putting the second part of his plan in motion. He took special interest in the young Dwarf, nurturing a relationship with him that was part Father and part 'Lord and Master.' When Halál was of sufficient growth and strength, and Senir judged that their relationship was unshakable, the Bishop introduced Halál to his great secret. Bishop Yarsmardin Senir was not only the leader of the Monastery of the Veil, he was also the head of the Anaphexia, a secret society of religious Assassins sworn to the worship of Norgorber.

Halál's training now began in earnest. From the Anaphexia Assassins he received training in the martial arts. His native skill with axes of any sort served him well, and he quickly showed himself worthy of Bishop Senir's attentions. His special relationship with the Bishop granted him access to the secret libraries at the monastery, tended by the Anaphexia and unknown to the Monks of the Veil. He soaked up the knowledge contained therein like a sponge.

From the Monks stalwart example, however, the young Dwarf learned the ties of duty and the joys of servitude to Pharasma. He learned to hold himself still, to observe the world around him and to relish the Balance of Life and Death. During his training with the Monks, he spent much time in prayer and communion with Pharasma; his ties to the Lady of Graves grew even stronger than his ties to his adopted Father, though he kept this fact concealed from the Bishop with all the skill taught him by the followers of the Reaper of Reputation.

But through all of this, there was another force acting upon Halál as well. Some innate sense of goodness, some desire to see the forces of 'good' triumph of those of 'evil', began to grow in his chest, along with a sense of destiny and purpose. He began to feel the personal regard of Pharasma, and to believe that she had a purpose for him beyond the ken of her rank and file. Young Halál worked hard to assimilate the different forces at work within him, the training and secretive nature of the Anaphexia and the philosophies of the Monks of the Veil, along with his own thoughts and opinions. The clarity engendered by his training with the Monks granted him true knowledge of his "Father's" true purpose, and he saw that Norgorber's nature ran counter to his own in many ways. Though he struggled mightily with this conflict, in the end Halál decided that his path lay neither with the Monks of the Veil nor with the Anaphaxis Assassins, but rather in service to the special purpose given him by Pharasma - whatever that purpose turned out to be.

One night in the middle of the Ustalav winter, in the midst of a storm not unlike that which brought him to the Monastery of the Veil some 18 years prior, Halál Árnyéka - the Shadow of Death - put all of his training to use and made his way stealthily from the Monastery. Though he almost perished, he found his way out of the Hungry Mountains and to the milder weather of the lowlands. For the past two years Halál's been roaming Ustalav, adding worldly knowledge to the training of his youth, and trying to add definition to his sense of purpose.

The first glimmerings of that definition came about a year ago in a back alley in Caliphas. Halál was making his way across the rooftops back to his meager apartment when he noted an elderly man walking in the alley below. His sharp eyes also made note of the band of cutpurses closing in on the old man. Before he could decide what to do, a beautiful elven girl stepped from an adjacent tavern and took in the situation. She spoke a few syllables of some arcane tongue and gestured fluidly toward the alley, and the old man's would be assailants dropped abruptly to the pavement. As the man and his savior stood regarding one another, Halál saw that the threat was not completely neutralized. He dropped from the rooftop without a sound, momentum adding force to the blow from his cestus . . . the final footpad fell with scarcely a sound.

Halál stood over his victim and watched as the man and girl concluded their conversation. After the lass returned to the tavern, the old man turned his piercing gaze to the shadows and gestured Halál into the lamplight. The two struck up a conversation, and a friendship, that lasted well for the Professor's remaining two years of life. Though they did not see each other often, the two shared a fascination with the mysteries of death and communicated frequently. When news of Professor Lorrimar's death reached Halál he immediately set out for Ravengro to attend the funeral . . .[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]Halál is quite small, even for a Dwarf - an inch under 4' tall and a meager 165 lbs in his skin. He moves with a deliberate grace that is somewhat unusual for his kind. He dresses in grays and blacks, his chain shirt concealed by a voluminous cloak and his features shadowed by a wide brimmed, low crowned hat.

He wears his weapons as a part of himself . . . the battle-axe of his kin and two throwing axes at his hip, his bow slung across his back and the cestus on his left hand. What other arms he carries are a mystery . . . his daggers remain hidden until they are needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 27, 2011)

*Halal Arnyeka - Campaign Notes*

[sblock=Notes: The Haunting of Harrowstone]
Current Tasks

Watch over Kendra Lorrimor for a month to help her adjust to life without her father.
Deliver _On Verified Madness_, _Serving  Your Hunger_, _The Umbral Leaves_ to Montagnie Crowl (Professor of Antiquities at Lepidstadt University).
Deliver the locked Scarab Book to Embreth Daramid (Judge at Lepidstadt Courthouse).

Story Arc Clues

There is some tie between the Cult of the Whispering Way and ruins of Harrowstone Prison; the Way is interested in the prison - specifically, in someone who was incarcerated there.
Professor Lorrimar was investigating the prison and its ties to the Way.
He mentions that the prison is haunted, and that tools for dealing with the haunting can be found in a false crypt in the Restlands at the intersection of _Eversleep_ and _The Black Path_.
Professor Lorrimar died at Harrowstone - killed by falling statuary?
Someone's defacing a statue in town. Letter 'V' written in (ratblood?).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ability Score Tracker]
	
	



```
*     [u]01   02   03   04   05   06[/u]
str:  12   12   12   12   12   14
dex:  13   13   14   14   14   14
con:  12   14   14   14   14   15
int:  14   14   14   14   14   14
wis:  13   13   13   14   14   14
cha:  10   10   11   12   13   13
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 27, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Human Cursed (Ranger: Skirmisher/ Alchemist)*





```
[size=+2][b][color=gold]Gregori Ostov of Wehrlight Isle[/color][/b][/size]

Ranger // Alchemist (Gestalt 1)
(Beast Master / Skirmisher // Vivisectionist)
N medium humanoid (human)
[color=gold]Init[/color] +1; [color=gold]Senses[/color] Perception +4

[size=+1][color=gold][b]DEFENSE[/b][/color][/size]
[color=gold]AC[/color] 18, [b]touch[/b] 11, [b]flat-footed[/b] 17 (+5 armor, +1 Dex, +2 shield)
[color=gold]hp[/color] 14 (1d8+6)
[color=gold]Fort[/color] +3, [color=gold]Ref[/color] +3, [color=gold]Will[/color] +0
(+2 saves vs. fear effects)

[size=+1][color=gold][b]OFFENSE[/b][/color][/size]
[b]Speed[/b] 20 ft.  (med. encumbrance w/pack)
[color=gold]Melee[/color]
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- throwing axe +5 (1d6+4 20/x2); Power Attack: throwing axe +4 (1d6+6 20/x2)
[color=gold]Ranged[/color]
-- Throwing Axe +2 (1d6+4 20/x2 10 ft. range)
[color=gold]Formula Book #1:[/color]
1st—Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person, Shield
[color=gold]Extracts Prepared[/color] (CL 1)
1st—Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

[size=+1][color=gold][b]STATISTICS[/b][/color][/size]
[color=gold]Str[/color] 18   +4   (10 pts)  +2 racial
[color=gold]Dex[/color] 13   +1   (03 pts)
[color=gold]Con[/color] 12   +1   (02 pts)
[color=gold]Int[/color] 12   +1   (02 pts)
[color=gold]Wis[/color] 10   +0   (00 pts)
[color=gold]Cha[/color]  8   -1   (-2 pts)

[color=gold]Base Atk[/color] +1; [color=gold]CMB[/color] +5; [color=gold]CMD[/color] 16
[color=gold]Traits[/color] Making Good on Promises: +2 saves vs. fear effects; Undead Slayer: +1 dmg vs. undead
[color=gold]Feats[/color] Brew Potion (A1), Throw Anything (A1), Precise Strike (human), Power Attack (1st)
[color=gold]Skills[/color]
Skill Points: 07 = [Base (06) + INT (01)/Level; FC (00)]

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc
Acrobatics             -03     0       0       1     -4   +0
Appraise                01     0       0       1          +0
Bluff                  -01     0       0      -1          +0
Climb                   04     1       3       4     -4   +0
Craft  (Alchemy)        05     1       3       1          +0 (+1 to create alchemical items)
Diplomacy              -01     0       0      -1          +0
Disable Device                 0       0       1     -4   +0
Disguise               -01     0       0      -1          +0
Escape Artist          -03     0       0       1     -4   +0
Fly                    -03     0       0       1     -4   +0
Handle Animal           03     1       3      -1          +0
Heal                    00     0       0       0          +0
Intimidate             -01     0       0      -1          +0
Knowledge (Arcana)             0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Dngnrng)            0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Engnrng)            0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Geography)          0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (History)            0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Local)              0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Nature)             0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Nobility)    02     1       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Planes)             0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Religion)           0       0       1          +0
Linguistics                    0       0       1          +0
Perception              04     1       3       0          +0
Perform    (       )   -01     0       0      -1          +0
Profession (       )           0       0       0          +0
Ride                   -03     0       0       1     -4   +0
Sense Motive            00     0       0       0          +0
Sleight of Hand                0       0       1     -4   +0
Spellcraft                     0       0       1          +0
Stealth                 01     1       3       1     -4   +0
Survival                04     1       3       0          +0 (+1 to identify/follow tracks)
Swim                    00     0       0       4     -4   +0
Use Magic Device               0       0      -1          +0

[color=gold]Languages[/color] Common, Varisian
[color=gold]Gear[/color]
Equipment                      Cost     Weight
Explorer's Outfit               --      --
Chain Shirt                    100 gp   25  lb
Armored Kilt                    20 gp   10  lb
Hvy Steel Shield                20 gp   15  lb
Cold Iron Longsword             30 gp   04  lb
Throwing Axe (02)               16 gp   04  lb
Cestus                          05 gp   01  lb
Dagger                          02 gp   01  lb
Backpack                        02 gp   02  lb
  Alchemist’s lab, portable     75 gp   20  lb
  Bedroll                       01 sp   05  lb
  Flint & Steel                 01 gp   --  lb
  Rope (Hemp, 50')              01 gp   10  lb
  Soap (Bar)                    01 cp   00½ lb
  Rations (2 Days)              01 gp   02  lb
  Crowbar                       02 gp   05  lb
  Hooded Lantern                07 gp   02  lb
  Lamp Oil (1 pint)             01 sp   01  lb
  Whetstone                     02 cp   01  lb
  Waterproof Bag                05 sp   00½ lb
    Formula Book                15 gp   03  lb
Belt Pouch                      01 gp   00½ lb
  Vial of Ink                   08 gp   --  lb
  Signet Ring (Ostov)           05 gp   --  lb
Waterskin                       01 gp   04  lb

                       Total Weight:  116½  lb

            Light   Medium     Heavy    
Max Weight: 0-100   101-200    201-300

Money
PP: 00     GP: 37    SP: 02     CP: 07


[size=+1][color=gold][b]SPECIAL ABILITIES[/b][/color][/size]

[color=gold]Favored Enemy (Ex)[/color] Humanoid (human); +2 attack & damage, +2 Bluff, Knowledge,
Perception, Sense Motive, Survival on checks vs. enemy; may make Knowledge
checks untrained to identify enemy.

[color=gold]Track (Ex)[/color] Add half level (+1) to Survival to follow or identify tracks.

[color=gold]Wild Empathy (Ex)[/color] Improve attitude of animal as Diplomacy.
1d20 +level (1) +Chr modifier (-1).

[color=gold]Alchemy (Su)[/color] Level bonus to Craft (Alchemy) and can identify potions as detect
magic with Craft (Alchemy).

[color=gold]Sneak Attack[/color] +1d6 damage when flanking or when opponent can't use Dex to AC.

[color=gold]Brew Potion (Ex)[/color] Gain Brew Potion as a bonus feat.

[color=gold]Mutagen (Su)[/color] In one hour can brew mutagen to enhance physical ability.
+2 natural armor bonus, +4 bonus to Strength, Dexterity, or Constitution,
-2 penalty to Intelligence, Wisdom, Charisma.  Lasts 10 minutes per level.

[color=gold]Throw Anything (Ex)[/color] Gain Throw Anything as a bonus feat.
```
*Description* Gregori is average height but well muscled and quite stocky.  His hair is long and dark and hangs lankly down past his shoulders.  He's pale from the time he's recently been spending in the lab.  When traveling he carries an over-stuffed pack.

*Personality* Gregori is quiet and moody due to the ever-present awareness of his curse.  He does not tolerate fools well and his social graces are a bit underused.  

[sblock=Background]
Wehrlight Isle, just off the coast of Ustalav within Avalon Bay between Caliphas and Vauntil, was once a beacon of noble knighthood.  Ser Lucian Ostov, grandfather to Gregori, was a reknowned witch hunter well regarded by his liege and granted many boons, including Wehrlight Keep, in exchange for his service.

Ser Lucian, known among the commons as the Hound for his relentless hunting of servants of dark powers, spent the pinnacle of his career hunting down one of the most powerful witches in Ustalav.  When he and his men finally tracked the witch to her lair they were forced to fight their way through her pack of wolf guardians killing all eight of the unnatural beasts. Before being put to death the witch pronounced her dying curse: her slayer and his descendants, up to eight generations, would be tormented unto death by the angry spirits of her eight wolf guardians.

Ser Lucian returned to his home to rest and recover but he was changed: he developed a taste for blood and would fly into rages. Realizing what was happening to him he walked fully armored into Avalon Bay and drowned himself leaving his wife and young son to survive without him.

Lucian's son, Petru Ostov, grew up dark and moody of temperament.  Despite this, he distinguished himself in several battles and acquired a knighthood for himself much like his father. Aside from the occasional dark mood life was fairly normal and he married and had children. As the children grew older he took to traveling more frequently.  On one visit home he snapped, killed his family, excepting Gregori, with his bare hands and teeth then threw himself off the battlements to die on the rocks below.

Gregori was raised by servants in the Caliphas house of his father's friend, Professor Lorrimor, who was quite familiar with the Ostov family curse.  The two corresponded through letters, rarely meeting in person, and Gregori studied at the Quarterfaux Archives becoming a skilled alchemist in his quest to break or contain the curse.  Eventually Gregori returned to the ancestral home on Wehrlight Isle where he continued his studies in alchemy until learning of Professor Lorrimor's death.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* none
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus

*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats level 5]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch) 19 17
*HP:* 50 Current: 50
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1

*In Hand:* none
-- claw (x2) +10 (1d6+5) +12 (1d8+7) +12 (2d6+8) +reach
-- bite +12 (1d8+7) +12 (2d6+8) +reach
-- longsword +10 (1d8+5 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +8 (1d8+9)
-- +12 (1d8+7); PA: longsword +10 (1d8+11)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +7 (3d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 4; +7 (3d6); Splash 3
~ STR Mutagen + Enlarge

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared*
1st - Cure Light Wounds x2, Enlarge x2
2nd - Alchemical Allocation, Invisibility
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Gear* 10,500 gp
Amulet of Mighty Fists (Shock)

*Demon ~ wolf companion*
Size Medium; HD 5 (x hp); Speed 50 ft.; AC 17 (+3 Dex, +4 natural);
Attack bite +5 (1d6+2 plus trip); Ability Scores Str 14, Dex 16, 
Con 15, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 6; Special Qualities scent.
Feats: Precise Strike, +2[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 27, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Campaign Notes*

[sblock=Temp. Build notes]
2 - Natural combat feat: Improved Natural Attack (claws), Discovery: Feral Mutagen, poison resistance +2, poison use, +1 1st level extract
[2 claws: 1d8 (2d6 enlarged); bite: 1d8]
3 - Endurance, Aspect of the Beast (claws), favored terrain (forest), bomb 2d6, swift alchemy, +1 1st level extract
4 - +1 STR, wolf companion, Discovery: Infusion, +1 extract: Alchemical Allocation
(end of scene ability pts spent in STR) STR 20
5 - favored enemy (undead?), Hunter's Trick 2/day: Vengeance Strike, Boon Companion, bomb 3d6, poison resistance +4, +1 extract: Invisibility
[/sblock]
Link to discussion about Gregori's build so I don't lose it.

[sblock=Ravengro tasks]Following the Professor's studies:
 Get list of victims of the fire from the Temple of Pharasma.
 Enter the crypt (intersection of Eversleep & Black Path) to retrieve relics of protection against spirits.
 Secretly investigate the ruins at Harrowstone including runes on the foundation.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali - Female Half Drow Elf Sorceress*






*Frivinianna Laali*
 Female Half-drow Elven Sorcerer/Bard (Gestalt); Level 1

*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali

*Description:*  Slender build and very attractive, with darkly tanned skin, brown not gray. She has pale blue to gray eyes and her hair is pale blond. She keeps it long, about halfway down her back or in a pony tail, her pointed ears clearly visible. Her muscles are very toned from exercise, but she does have a voluptuously curved figure for an elf.  She has a tattoo scrawled across her lower back, just above the waistline.




Age: 110 years
Height: 5' 9"
Weight: 105 lbs
Eyes: Pale Blue
Hair: Pale Blond

*Personal Style:* Black outfit covering her upper torso and shoulders, pushing up her bosom to reveal cleavage.  She leaves her midriff bare, showing her belly button with black skin tight hose, low on her waist down to her feet.  Soft black leather ankle boots with a low heel and shiny ornamental buckles adorn her feet.  Her arms are cover with thin, long gloves running up to mostly cover be biceps, yet are open for her fingers and palms, a few loops around her thumb and fingers to keep the fabric covering the backs of her hands. She wears silver jewelry, pierced through her ears and a small loop in her belly button, necklaces and bracelets.

*Personality:* A secretive girl, not easily trusting of anyone.  She can feign being polite and friendly is necessary, but normally she is cold and uncaring.  She is not afraid to use her looks and gender to get her way, but she generally relies on some deceit or threats of intimidation to do it.  She can be extremely vengeful when scorned and is not afraid of violence to accomplish her goals.  She respects and desires wealth and power.


[sblock=Character Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*Str:* 9 (-1) *Dex:* 16 (+3) *Con:* 10 *Int:* 14 (+2) *Wis:* 12 (+1) *Cha:* 14 (+2)
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Speed:* 30 feet

*Skills:*
Acrobatics: +3
Appraise: +6
Bluff: +6
Diplomacy: +6
Knowledge (Arcana): +7
Knowledge (All others): +3
Perception: +7
Perform (Sing): +6
Sense Motive: +5
Spellcraft: +6
Stealth: +7

*Favored Class (Gestalt):* +1 HP
*Feats:* Eschew Materials, Lingering Song (1st)
*Traits:* Chance Savior (+2 Initiative), Focused Mind (+2CL Concentration)
*Low-Light Vision
+2 Class Level vs. Spell Resistance
+2 Spellcraft on Magical Identification
Bardic Performances:* 6 rounds/day Lingering (+2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Bardic Knowledge:* +1/2 Level = +1
*Air Elemental Bloodline:*
*Elemental Ray:* 1d6+1 5x/day (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock][Sblock=Background]Firvinianna Laali was born of the unfortunate union between her mother, a Wild Elf, and a dark skinned, male Drow. Her mother had always been a little flighty and had a tendency to wander, most likely due to the traces of air elementals in their family’s bloodline. On one such wandering, she was set upon by a loan scout from an Underdark raiding party and thoroughly raped. Believed to be too badly beaten to move, her mother escaped from her assailant, avoiding a life of potential slavery, and she eventually found her way back to her forest home. But the ordeal left her partially dead emotionally and she wasn’t the same. Unable to heal her, she slowly became socially ostracized by the others around her and was held to blame indirectly for the whole thing.

Firvinianna’s birth became a constant, guilty reminder to the community of their failure and inability to help her mother recover. Never being truly accepted, Fir did not grow up loving her fellow elves. As she got older she kept to herself mostly. She tried to follow the rules and was adept at staying out of trouble, but knowingly looks for ways to circumvent them for her own gains.

Her mother eventually committed suicide by intentionally wandering into some dangerous territory to be mauled completely by some owlbears. The community’s reaction was one of ambivalence and not something Firvinianna could live with quietly. She was still in adolescence, and very outspoken in her grief and her intractable position of holding them all responsible for her mother’s death. Not really wanting the bastard child of a Drow around as a continual reminder of their guilt, they asked her leave the elven lands in Varisia.

Firvinianna wandered Varisia for some years and then traveled East across Nirmathas, Lastwall, Ustalav, and the River Kingdoms.  At first she was thinking to make her way towards the elven communities of Kyonin, but she never made it that far, feeling like an outcast wherever she went and not expecting anything different from the other elves there either.  Generally this was only her perception of things as she just couldn’t connect emotionally to people while she kept herself closed off. Unless she wanted something from them, most people thought she was made of ice with her cold disposition, despite her exotic beauty. Those attractive features kept her from being completely turned away, and she was not above putting on a facade to convince or cajole people to do her bidding if necessary. Yet she always felt that she must remain secretive about her past and not reveal her true feelings to anyone.

She made her way, singing melancholy songs in taverns and crafting special, alchemical items for resale to earn a living. In spending some time among adventurous sorts, she has begun to feel the urge to do something else in life. This was brought to mind after she happened to be singing in a tavern in Caliphas when some poor unfortunate scholar was about to be rolled by a cut-purse just out back.  With a minor incantation, she caused the rogues to slip and fall to the ground before they could strike and saved Professor Lorrimor's life most likely. His gratitude was effusive, and he promised that he would never forget her.

Trying to forget him proved fruitless though and Firvinianna began to find singing in taverns and fending off drunks becoming too routine.  After that one evening of putting up with the professor's insufferable gratitude, she feels that something different is now in order. Receiving word of his death while in Daggermark, she heads back West to find out more about the summons. Being unsure of the nature of the summons in his will, she suspects that he may have listed her as a possible heir in thanks for saving him from an untimely demise.  If it is something else, she can always continue on to another location.[/Sblock]

[sblock=Character Stats Level 5]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 15 (12 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 19 w/Mage Armor, 21 w/Shield)
*HP:* 37 Current: 37
*Str:* 10 *Dex:* 16 (+3) *Con:* 10 *Int:* 14 (+2) *Wis:* 12 (+1) *Cha:* 18 (+4)
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep, Resist 10 Electricity
*Speed:* 30 feet
*Ranged Combat:* +6  *Melee Combat:* +3

*Skills:*
Acrobatics: +8
Appraise: +6
Bluff: +10
Craft (Alchemy): +8
Diplomacy: +10
Disguise: +8
Escape Artist: +8
Intimidate: +8
Knowledge (Arcana): +10
Knowledge (Local): +9
Knowledge (All others): +4
Perception: +11
Perform (Sing): +8
Perform (Dance): +8
Sense Motive: +9
Sleight of Hand: +7
Spellcraft: +10
Stealth: +10


*Favored Class (Gestalt):* +3 HP +2 SP
*Feats:* Eschew Materials, Lingering Song (1st), Combat Casting (3rd), Expanded Arcana (5th)
*Traits:* Chance Savior (+2 Initiative), Focused Mind (+2CL Concentration)
*Low-Light Vision
+2 Class Level vs. Spell Resistance
+2 Spellcraft on Magical Identification
Bardic Performances:* 15 rounds/day Lingering (+2 Rounds); Inspire Courage +2, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction, Inspire Confidence +2
*Bardic Knowledge:* +1/2 Level = +2 (Take 10 with Lore Master)
*Air Elemental Bloodline:*
*Elemental Ray:* 1d6+2 6x/day (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Open/Close, Mend, Mage Hand, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells (DC15):* 7/7 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shield, Burning Hands* (Electric), Color Spray, Silent Image, Alarm
*Sorcerer 2nd Level Spells (DC16):* 5/5 remaining; Flaming Sphere, Stone Call, Scorching Ray* (Electric)
*Bard 1st Level Spells (DC15):* 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Vanish, Timely Inspiration
*Bard 2nd Level Spells (DC16):* 3/3 remaining; Gallant Inspiration, Silence, Blindness/Deafness

Equipment:
MWK Longbow
Alchemist's Kit
Wand of Magic Missiles (50)
+1 Mithral Buckler
Metamagic Rod, Lesser Silent
Headband of Alluring Charisma +2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali - Campaign Notes*

[sblock=Starting Ability Scores (raw)]
Str: 9 
Dex: 14 
Con: 12 
Int: 12 
Wis: 12 
Cha: 12[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 28, 2011)

*Marshan and Toddy ~ Guardians of Erastil's flock ~ Cleric/Summoner and eidolon*

*Marshan* ~ Summoner/Cleric of Erastil ~ Nature's Wrath
[sblock=second level]Half Elf ~ Male ~ Age 42 ~ Second level Gestalt 
Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision; Move 30'; Light Armor
*HP: **20* . (8+4 + 1 Con + 0 FC + 6 +1 Con + 0 FC) . 
*AC: 14 *. Touch 12 . FF 12 . (2 Armor + 2 Dex) . . . Enlarged AC: 12
STR 14 . DEX 15 . CON 12 . INT 10 . WIS 13 . CHA 12
Fort +4. Reflex +2 . Will +4 (+2 vs Ench). . . BAB +1 . . CMB +3. CMD 15

Weapons:                    Melee +3 . Ranged +3
~Normal Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3+1DF . . . 20/x2 B or P
Enlarged Lucerne Hammer +3, 3d6+4+1DF . . . 20/x2 B or P
~Normal Cestus . . . ....... +3, d4+1+1DF ... . . 19/x2 B or P
Enlarged Cestus . . . ....... +3, d6+1+1DF ...  . . 19/x2 B or P
~Normal Dagger .  . ........ +3, d4+1+1DF ... . . 19/x2 B or S
Long Bow . . . . . . . . .... .  +3, d8  .. ... . ... . . . 20/x3 P . . . . 100 ft range

Skills: 2 Acrobatics, 1 Bluff, 2 Climb, 1 Diplomacy, 1 Disguise, 2 Escape Artist, 1 Heal, 1 Intimidate,
Skills..: 4 Kn Religion, 4 Kn Dungeon, 4 Perception, 2 Ride, 5 Sense Motive, 4 Spellcraft, 2 Stealth,
......... 1 Survival, 2 Swim 
Feats: 1 Combat Reflexes; planned 3 Precise Strike; 5 Boon Companion; 7 Selective Channel
Traits: Dirty Fighter and Inspired by Greatness (Mage Armor +1 Caster lvl); 
  Languages: Common and Elvish

.Summoner Cantrips: Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
. . . . . Cleric Orisons: Create Water, Light, Read Magic, Stabilize ........................... [locked] 
. . . . . Detect Poison, Guidance, Mending, Purify Food/Drink, Resistance, Spark, Virtue
Summoner 1st Level: Mage Armor (3 hrs), Grease (DC 12), Shield ............... (3/Day) 
. . . Cleric First Level: Enlarge Self(D), Protection f/ Evil, Divine Favor (+1 luck att/dam)
. . . Cleric First Level: Calm Animals(D), Ant Haul, Bane, Bless, Cause Fear, Command,  
Comprehend Languages, Cure Light Wounds, Dancing Lantern, Death Watch, Detect Evil, Detect Undead,  
Doom, Endure Elements, Entropic Shield, Hide from Undead, Inflict Light Wounds, Magic Stone,
Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, Remove Fear, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith

Equipment: 51.1 of 58#, Light encumbrance; Spent 189.17 gp of 190 gp; Pack 64.5#


```
Wt  Cost                       Wt Cost
Leather Armor          15   10   Backpack              2    2
Lucerne Hammer         12   15     3 wooden bowls      .3  .3  
Longbow                 3   75     2 wooden mugs       .2  .2          
 20 normal arrows       3    2     1 cooking kit       3    1
  8 blunt arrows        1    2     whetstone           1  .04
  4 large arrows        1    4     compass             1   10
Cestus                  1    5     drill               1   .5
Dagger                  1    2   Pack Saddle Bags     7.5   5 
Cold Iron Dagger        1    4     Tent               20   10
                                   50' Silk Rope       5   10
Explorer's Outfit       -          12 blunt arrows     2    *
2 Alchemical Kindness   -    2     16 large arrows     5    *
1 vial of ink, 3 quills -   8.3    2  Blankets         2   .2
5 sheets of parchment   -    1     6 pitons            3   .6
1 signal whistle        -    .8    Bit and Bridle      1    2
4 earplugs              -    .08   5 candles           -  .05
2 Wooden holy symbol    -    2     Waterskin of wine   4   .4
1 trail rations         1    .5    9 rations packed    9  4.5
Coins: 0 gp, 8 sp, 3 cp 1.1        2 empty sacks       1   .2
scroll case             0.5  1     bit and bridle      1    2
2 belt pouches          1    2     1 grappling hook    4    1
```
Racial Specials:  Half Elven Abilities (+2 to one ability, DEX); Immune to Magic Sleep; Low-light Vision; +2 Saves vs. Enchantments; +2 Perception from Keen Senses; Domains: Feather and Growth; +1 Perception from Feather Domain; If can act in surprise round, +2 initiative from Feather Domain; Arcane Training: Summoner +1 CL scrolls + wands; Telepathic link with my eidolon; Simple weapons, light and medium armor; Ancestral Arms ~ Lucerne Hammer; Initial Point Build: S5, D3, C2, I0, W3, Ch2, +2Dex; Favored Class: Gestalt (0.50 evolutions);

*Toddy ~ *Quadruped Eidolon ~ Battle Llama ~ Pretends to be a pack mule a lot 
Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor @3hrs) 
*HP:* 13
. . . . Current *AC:* 18 . . . . . . Current *HP: 13*
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2
STR 15 . DEX 15 . CON 13 . INT  7 . WIS 10 . CHA 11
Fort +4. Reflex +5 . Will +0. . . BAB +2 . . CMB +4. CMD 16

Skills: Class Skills:  4 Bluff (0+1+3), -2 Craft (-2+0+*), - Fly (2+0+*), -2 Knowledge (planes) (-2+0+*),  
Skills: Class Skills:. . . 5 Perception (0+2+3), 4 Sense Motive (0+1+3), 6  Stealth (2+1+3)
 Chosen Skills: +15 Acrobatics (2+2+3+8), - Sleight of Hand (2+0+*), - Handle Animal (0+0+*), 4 Perform(Sing) (0+1+3)
Non-Class Skills: -2 Appraise (-2+0), +2 Climb (2+0), Diplomacy (0+0),  0 Disguise (0+0), 0 Heal (0+0), 
Non-Class Skills:. . . . - Other Knowledges, 2 Ride (2+0), 0 Survival (0+0), 2 Swim (2+0)
Languages: Same as master ~ Common and Elvish
 Feats: 1st Combat Reflexes, planned 3rd Precise Strike, 6th Skill Focus(Acrobatics)
 Evolutions: legs(a), legs(a), bite(a), Skilled[Acrobatics](1), Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1), Imp Nat Amor(1) 
[/sblock][sblock=Micro Stats]Marshan HP 20, AC 14, medium, Pos A1 C4E4s2c3 . . . . . Toddy HP 13, AC 18, medium, Pos A2[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Marshan served in the Taldan Phalaxers for his military service as a good citizen should, but was not comfortable with the human ways of "everything I see is mine to do with as I please".  Their disrespect of nature and balance left a bitter taste in his mouth.  So, he quit the military as soon as he could, and started wandering the land to explore its wonders.  It was during his military training days that he had run across the professor.  He had taught him techniques in stretching defensive magics so that they last longer, while providing full effectiveness in the few critical moments they are needed.  The professor was one of the few humans that understood balance, thereby earning Marshan's respect.  When word of his passing came, he was saddened and has come to pay his respects. [/sblock][sblock=Second Level ~ Mini Stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 armor)  *AC: 14 **
**HP:* 20 Current *HP: 20*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Read Magic, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Mage Armor, Grease, Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil, Hide from Undead
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (2 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * 
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 18
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1), Imp Nat Armor(1)[/sblock]
Marshan's character sheet at second level as a half-elf.
Marshan's character sheet at fifth level as a half-elf.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 28, 2011)

*Marshan and Toddy ~ Guardians of Erastil's flock ~ Cleric/Summoner and eidolon*

Character notes and loot here

Bordum [sblock=What is this?]Bordum is a quasit that got stuck in Toddy's dimension of non-dimensions when his master gated in and was subsequently killed.  Toddy is tired of Bordum's incessant whining when he is home, so he will try to sell the quasit to anyone that **he** thinks may be able to retrieve it.[/sblock]

[sblock=House Rules] Scrolls are minimum caster level +1
Tarts are to be served breakfast, lunch and dinner.  --Toddy[/sblock]

Design mistakes that need to be corrected
1) Toddy needs to take ranks in the Handle Animal skill
2) Marshan needs to take ranks in Handle Animal



Cut and Paste actions templates
[sblock=Cast Haste]Haste upon Toddy, Firvin, Gregori, Halal and Marshan
Haste=+1 Attacks, +1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 Move, one extra physical attack
[/sblock][sblock=Micro Stats]Marshan HP 41, AC 19, med, Pos B6, C4E4s2s2c4c1c2. .Toddy HP 30, AC 23, med, Pos A5 . .Henry HP 37, AC 22, large, Pos B4-C5[/sblock]
[sblock=Initial Build]Initial Point Build: S5, D3, C2, I0, W3, Ch2, +2Dex; Favored Class: Gestalt (0.25 evolutions);[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2011)

*The Haunting of Harrowstone (Research)*

[sblock=Harrowstone]
Knowledge (history) and Knowledge (local) can be used to research Harrowstone.

DC 10* (50 XP)*: Harrowstone is a ruined prison-partially destroyed by a fire in 4661, the building has stood vacant ever since. The locals suspect that it's haunted, and don't enjoy speaking of the place.

DC 15 *(100 XP)*: Harrowstone was built in 4594. Ravengro was founded at the same time as a place where guards and their families could live and that would produce food and other supplies used by the prison. The fire that killed all of the prisoners and most of the guards destroyed a large portion of the prison's underground eastern wing, but left most of the stone structure above relatively intact. The prison's warden perished in the fire, along with his wife, although no one knows why she was in the prison when the fire occurred. A statue commemorating the warden and the guards who lost their lives was built in the months after the tragedy-that statue still stands on the riverbank just outside of town.

DC 20 *(200 XP)*: Most of the hardened criminals sent to Harrowstone spent only a few months imprisoned, for it was here that most of Ustalav's executions during that era were carried out. The fire that caused the tragedy was, in fact, a blessing in disguise, for the prisoners had rioted and gained control of the prison's dungeons immediately prior to the conflagration. It was only through the self sacrifice of Warden Hawkran and 23 of his guards that the prisoners were prevented from escaping-the guards gave their lives to save the town of Ravengro.

DC 25 *(400 XP)* At the time Harrowstone burned, five particularly notorious criminals had recently arrived at the prison. While the commonly held belief is that the tragic fire began accidentally after the riot began, in fact the prisoners had already seized control of the dungeon and had been in command of the lower level for several hours before the fire. Warden Hawkran triggered a deadfall to seal the rioting prisoners in the lower level, but in so doing trapped himself and nearly two dozen guards. The prisoners were in the process of escaping when the panicked guards accidentally started the fire in a desperate attempt to end the riot. [/sblock]
[sblock=The Whispering Way]
Knowledge (arcana) and Knowledge (religion) can be used to research the Whispering Way.

DC 10* (50 XP)*: The Whispering Way is a sinister organization of necromancers that has been active in the Inner Sea region for thousands of years.

DC 15 *(100 XP)*: Agents of the Whispering Way often seek alliances with undead creatures,  or are themselves undead. The Whispering Way’s most notorious member  was Tar-Baphon, the Whispering Tyrant, although the society itself has  existed much longer than even that mighty necromancer.

DC 20* (200 XP)*: The Whispering Way itself is a series of philosophies that can only be  transferred via whispers—the philosophies are never written or spoken of  loudly, making the exact goals and nature of the secretive philosophy  difficult for outsiders to learn much about.

DC 25 *(400 XP)*: Exact details on the society are difficult to discern, but chief among  the Whispering Way’s goals are discovering formulae for creating liches  and engineering the release of the Whispering Tyrant. Agents often  travel to remote sites or areas plagued by notorious haunts or undead  menaces to perform field research or even to capture unique monsters.  Their symbol is a gagged skull, and those who learn too many of the  Way’s secrets are often murdered, and their mouths mutilated to prevent  their bodies from divulging secrets via speak with dead.         [/sblock]
[sblock=The Five Prisoners]
Knowledge (history) and Knowledge (local) can be used to research The Five Prisoners.

DC 15 *(100 XP)* Originally, Harrowstone housed only local criminals, but as the prison's fame spread, other counties and distant lands began to paying to have more dangerous criminals housed within this prison's walls. At the time of the great Harrowstone Fire, the number of particularly violent and dangerous criminals imprisoned within the dungeons below was at an all-time high.

DC 20 Unknown...

DC 25 Unknown... Special 5 separate checks.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2011)

*Dungeon Tracker: Harrowstone Prison*

[sblock=Outer Grounds]
*R1:* Courtyard Tower Doors - broken and unlockable description current location
*R2:* Observation Towers
a - empty
b - rat attack (tower empty)
*R3:* Warden's House - description
*R4:*
*R5:* The Whispering Runes -description
*R6:*
*R7:*
*R8:*
*R9:*
*R10:* Murky Pond - explored outer western and southern edges so far description [/sblock]

Normally I wouldn't put every area in the sblock only up to the one you have explored. Just happened this time the pond is the last listed for the grounds.


----------



## Qik (May 26, 2012)

*Loh Janna (Summoner//Lore Warden) and Kee Lah-Lah-Lah (Eidolon)*

[sblock=Loh's Picture]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Kee's Picture]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Loh's Sheet]*Loh Janna*

Chaotic Good Half-elf Summoner//Lore Warden 2
Languages: Common, Elven, Sylvan

Str 17 (7) +2 racial
Dex 14 (5)
Con 10 (0)
Int 13 (3)
Wis 8 (-2)
Cha 12 (2)

HP 22 
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Dodge)
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
BAB +2 CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Melee:
- Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip
- Heavy Flail +5, 1d10+4, 19-20/x2, B/Disarm/Trip
- Armor Spikes +5, 1d6+3, x2, P
- Dagger +5, 1d4+3, 19-20/x2, P/S
- Cestus +5, 1d4+3, 19-20/x2, B/P

Range:
- Longbow +4, 1d8, x3, P, 100 ft
- Dagger +4, 1d4+3, 19-20/x2, P/S, 10 ft

Racial Abilities:
- Low-light vision
- Keen Senses (+2 Perception)
- Dual-Minded (+2 Will saves)
- Elven Immunities (Immune to Sleep, +2 vs enchantments)

Feats:
- Dodge (level 1)
- Mobility (fighter 1)
- Improved Trip (fighter 2)
- Combat Expertise (fighter 2 bonus)
- Improved Dirty Trick (level 3)
- Spring Attack (fighter 4)
- Whirlwind Attack (level 5)

Traits:
- Ease of Faith (Diplomacy +1 and CS)
- Teacher's Pet (+2 Knowledge (Religion))

Skills:
- Acrobatics +0 (2 Dex - 2 ACP)
- Appraise +1 (1 Int)
- Bluff +1 (1 Cha)
- Climb +5 (1 rank +3 Str + 3 CS - 2 ACP)
- Diplomacy +6 (1 rank + 1 Cha + 3 CS + 1 Ease of Faith)
- Disguise +1 (1 Cha)
- Escape Artist +0 (2 Dex - 2 ACP)
- Heal -1 (-1 Wis)
- Intimidate +5 (1 rank + 1 Cha +3 CS)
- Knowledge (Arcana) +6 (2 ranks + 1 Int + 3 CS)
- Knowledge (Local) +5 (1 rank + 1 Int + 3 CS)
- Knowledge (Nature) +5 (1 rank + 1 Int + 3 CS)
- Knowledge (Planes) +5 (1 rank +1 Int + 3 CS)
- Knowledge (Religion) +8 (2 ranks + 1 Int + 3 CS + 2 Teacher's Pet)
- Perception +1 (-1 Wis + 2 Keen Senses)
- Ride +0 (2 Dex - 2 ACP)
- Sense Motive -1 (-1 Wis)
- Stealth +0 (2 Dex - 2 ACP)
- Survival -1 (-1 Wis)
- Swim +1 (3 Str - 2 ACP)

Summoner Spells:
- 0 (infinite): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Message
- 1 (3/day): Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvinate Eidolon, Shield 

Gear: 
- Traveler's Outfit
- Spiked Chain Shirt (150 gp, 35 lbs)
- Cestus (5 gp, 1 lb)
- Horsechopper (10 gp, 12 lbs)
- Heavy Flail (15 gp, 10 lbs)
- Longbow (75 gp, 3 lbs)
--- Arrows (20) (1 gp, 3 lbs)
- Spring-loaded Wrist Sheath (5 gp, 1 lb)
--- Dagger (2 gp, 1 lb)
- Spell Components Pouch (5 gp, 2 lbs)
- Waterskin (1 gp, 4 lbs)
- Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs)
--- Trail Rations (2) (1 gp, 2 lbs)
--- Tindertwig (1 gp, -)
--- Fishhook (.1 gp, -)
--- String (50 ft) (.01 gp, .5 lbs)
--- Ink (8 gp, -)
--- Inkpen (.1 sp, -)
--- Paper (2) (.8 sp, -)
--- Travel Flute (5 gp, 1 lb)
--- Eating Utensils (.5 gp, 1 lb)

Total Weight: 78.5 lbs

Carrying Capacity:
- Light: 0-86
- Medium: 87-173
- Heavy: 174-260

Finances: 26.79 gp[/sblock][sblock=Kee's Sheet]*Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*

Bipedal Eidolon 2

Str 19
Dex 13 
Con 13 
Int 7 
Wis 10 
Cha 11 

HP 13
AC 17 Touch 11 Flat-footed 16 (+6 natural armor, +1 Dex)
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
BAB +2 CMB +6 CMD 17

- Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace
- 2 Claws +6, 1d4+4, x2, B/S

Evolutions (4 pts): limbs (legs) (free), limbs (arms) (free), claws (free), Ability Increase (Str) (2), Improved Natural Armor (1), Skilled (Perception)

Feats:
- Martial Weapon Proficiency (Lucerne Hammer)

Skills: 
**Extra Class Skills: Acrobatics, Disguise, Heal, Survival
- Acrobatics +6 (2 ranks + 1 Dex + 3 CS)
- Bluff +4 (1 rank + 0 Cha + 3 CS)
- Disguise +4 (1 rank + 0 Cha + 3 CS)
- Perception +13 (2 ranks +0 Wis +3 CS + 8 Skilled Evolution)
- Survival +5 (2 ranks + 0 Wis + 3 CS)


Gear: 
- Tunic
- Pocketed Headwrap (8 gp, .5 lbs)
- Lucerne Hammer (15 gp, 12 lbs)
- Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs)
--- Small Tent (10 gp, 20 lbs)
--- Winter Blanket (.5 gp, 3 lbs)
--- Bedroll (.1 gp, 5 lbs)
--- Board Game (.1 gp, 2 lbs)

Carrying Capacity:
- Light: 0-116
- Medium: 117-233
- Heavy: 234-350[/sblock][sblock=Background]As a free spirit born in Cheliax, Loh entered life on a collision course with the world around her.  This only grew worse as she got older.

Loh's mother, a human, was a priestess of Calistria, and part of a small underground force which resisted the iron-fisted Chelaxian government.  Her father, an elf, was the founder of this small group, and was taken away by the Hellknights for sowing societal dissension when Loh was a young child.  After that, Loh's mother, in a manner true to her faith, turned all her energies towards extracting revenge on behalf of her husband, whom she presumed to have been killed.  As a result, the activities of the resistance group over which she had assumed leadership grew ever-more violent, and both Loh and her mother turned to life underground.

Not surprisingly, Loh's childhood was thus a lonely one.  Since her and her mother were always on the run, hiding in basements, attics, and even the sewers on occasion, she rarely had the opportunity to interact with others her age.  This had two effects on her: one, she grew to be outgoing and friendly, owing to the need to capitalize on any potential social interaction that did arise, and two, she developed an imaginary friend, Kee Lah-Lah-Lah.  Or at least, Loh thought she was imaginary.

Although she was a child, Loh's mother and her colleague's in the resistance taught her how to defend herself, using her mind as much as her muscle.  Loh learned these lessons well.

After years of avoiding the Chelaxian authorities, Loh and her mother were caught.  They were both to be executed publicly for treason, to be made an example of.  But on the day that was to happen, something miraculous occurred.  And Loh learned that there was more to her imaginary playmate than she would have ever thought.

When the guard came to take Loh from her cell - only a single guard, and one who was relatively unwatchful, because who needed to be on guard when handling a child? - Kee appeared to Loh.  Or at least, Loh thought it was to herself alone.  But it wasn't: Kee was there for all to see, and she managed to kill the guard with surprising ease, and help Loh escape, killing others on the way.  Together, the pair managed to flee Cheliax, and took their life on the run on the road.  Embarrassed by the escape of a child, members of the Hellknights pursued Loh and Kee, which they presumably continue to do so to this day (although it has been several years since they've last been seen - even so, Loh remains cautious and careful).

Traveling northward, Loh eventually heard of Professor Lorrimor and his unconventional areas of expertise.  Always curious as to the true nature of Kee's origins, something which Kee seemed to know nothing about, Loh sought out the professor to see if he could shed light on the matter.  While in the end, Prof. Lorrimor could tell her little about the nature of their connection, the two fast became friends, and managed to stay in touch despite Loh's well-developed habit of always keeping on the move.  When she learned of the Professor's passing, Loh took it upon herself to travel to Ravengro to learn what she could of his unexpected death.[/sblock][sblock=Demeanor]One would never be able to deduce the tragic nature of Loh's background from how she carries herself: she is funny, friendly, and optimistic.  This is not to say that she is incapable of anger - in fact, she fully inherited her mother's capacity for vengeance and retribution - but rather that her default is to be upbeat and to try and get along with others.  Years of traveling have firmly entrenched the notion that strangers react better to a kind word than a stoic one.

Loh's eidolon, Kee, is certainly less diplomatic.  She's protective of Loh, and has a general penchant towards pandemonium.  Still, she will always default to Loh's opinion on a matter.[/sblock][sblock=Appearance] Loh is a little over 5 feet tall, and tan-skinned.  Her clothes are worn and well-traveled, and their looseness conceals a surprisingly well-muscled physique, honed from years of exhaustive travel, hunting, and the like.  She wears a hood in places where her half-elven heritage might not be well-received.  

Kee possesses two pairs of wings, one on her back and the other, oddly enough, on her head.  Both of these are small, though, with the pair on her back easily concealable under her tunic and backpack, and the pair on her head hide-able with a hood or head wrap.  When concealed as such, she appears to be normal-looking enough, although both her looks and actions often suggest something is not quite right.  Loh is continually trying to develop Kee's ability to blend in. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 26, 2012)

*Loh Janna (Summoner//Lore Warden) and Kee Lah-Lah-Lah (Eidolon)*

[sblock=Starting Stats]Str 15 (7)
Dex 14 (5)
Con 10 (0)
Int 13 (3)
Wis 8 (-2)
Cha 12 (2)[/sblock]
---------------------------
---------------------------







*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 17 Touch 11 Flat-footed 16
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]
​


----------

